# We will miss you Ilene...........



## tinksgilrs251520

My thoughts and prayers are with her family..... At least she will not be forgotten or heard.....


----------



## Dan Murphy

Rip


----------



## LadyZolt

Beautiful voice -- I think it is treasured by most people who ever saw Cinderella as children.  Vaya con Dios, Ilene.


----------

